# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  حفظة القرآن الكريم من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

## أحمد يخلف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
منذ نزول الوحي على النبِى صلى الله عليه و سلم وهو فِى غاية من الإهتمام بتحفيظ القرآن وكل ما نزل إليه وهو القائل صلى الله عليه وسلم "خيركم من تعلم القراءن وعلمه " .
وأقبل الصحابة على حفظه والذي كان يقوم بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقوله تعالى ( وقرءانًا فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث ونزلناه تنزيلا ) [سورة الإسراء.

وحفظ القرآن الكريم منهم عدد كبير كما في القراء السبعين فعَنْ أَنَسِ قَالَ: جَاءَ نَاسٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ r فَقَالُوا: أَنِ ابْعَثْ مَعَنَا رِجَالاً يُعَلِّمُونَا الْقُرْآنَ وَالسُّنَّةَ. فَبَعَثَ إِلَيْهِمْ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلا مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ يُقَالُ لَهُمُ الْقُرَّاءُ، يَقْرَؤُونَ الْقُرْآنَ، وَيَتَدَارَسُون  َ بِاللَّيْلِ يَتَعَلَّمُونَ، وَكَانُوا بِالنَّهَارِ يَجِيئُونَ بِالْماءِ فَيَضَعُونَهُ فِي الْمسْجِدِ، وَيَحْتَطِبُونَ فَيَبِيعُونَهُ وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ الطَّعَامَ لأَهْلِ الصُّفَّةِ وَلِلْفُقَرَاءِ فَبَعَثَهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَيْهِمْ فَعَرَضُوا لَهُمْ فَقَتَلُوهُمْ.

وروي أنه قتل في وقعة اليمامة كثير من القراء، ويدل على ذلك قول عُمَرَ : إِنَّ الْقَتْلَ قَدِ اسْتَحَرَّ يَوْمَ الْيَمَامَةِ بِقُرَّاءِ الْقُرْآنِ وَإِنِّي أَخْشَى أَنْ يَسْتَحِرَّ الْقَتْلُ بِالْقُرَّاءِ بِالْموَاطِنِ.

قال الحافظ في الفتح: وهذا يدل على أن كثيرًا مِمَّن قتل في وقعة اليمامة كان قد حفظ القرآن، لكن يمكن أن يكون الْمراد أن مجموعهم جَمَعَهُ، لا أن كل فرد جَمَعَهُ.
وكان الصحابة بدورهم يحفظون القرآن الكريم كما تلقوه عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
1ـ عبادة بن الصامت " وكان يعلم أهل الصفة القرآن"
ـ 2أبان بن سعيد بن العاص دفع اليه النبي صلى الله عليه أبا ثعلبةالخشني.
3ـ مصعب بن عمير أرسله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الى المدينة ليقرأ الناس القرآن .
4ـ معاذ بن جبل خلفه رسول الله بعد فتح مكة بها مع عتاب ابن اسيد يعلم الناس القرآن.
5ـ عمرو بن حزم الخزرجي النجاري استعمله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على نجران يعلمهم القرآن.
6ـ أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه كان إذا صلى الغداة في جامع دمشق، اجتمع الناس للقراءة عليه فكان يجعلهم عشرة عشرة، ويجعل على كل عشرة عريفاً، ويقف هو في المحراب، يرمقهم ببصره، فإذا غلط أحدهم رجع إلى عريفه، فإذا غلط عريفهم رجع إلى أبي الدرداء يسأله عن ذلك، وكان ابن عامر عريفاً على عشرة.
وغيرهم من القراء كثير نمنهم الخلفاء الأربعة، وطلحة، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، وعبد الله بن مسعود، وحذيفة بن اليمان، وأبو موسى الأشعري، وأبو زيد الأنصاري، وسالْم مولى أبي حذيفة، وعبد الله بن عمر، وعقبة بن عامر، وأبو أيوب الأنصاري، ومُجَمِّع بن جارية، وفضالة بن عبيد، ومسلمة بن مخلد، وأُمِّ وَرَقَةَ بِنْتِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ الْحَارثِ الأَنْصَارِيِّ، وعبد الله بن عباس، وأبو هريرة، وعبد الله بن السائب بن أبي السائب الْمخزومي، وعبد الله بن عياش بن أبي ربيعة .

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أحسنت ، وعمرو بن سلمة كذلك .. 
ولكن كيف نستطيع التأكد من كونهم حفظوا القرآن أو بعضه ؟

----------


## سلمـان

موضوع مهم وليتك تحيلنا على مراجعه
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أحمد يخلف

بارك الله فيكم ،ولحرصكم على معرفة  المصدر.
فمعرفة هؤلاء الصحابة أنهم  حفظو القرآن أوبعضه هو أن المذكورين  كانت القراءة تِؤخذ عنهم،وحفلت بذكرهم كتب علوم القرآن وطبقات القراء.
أما المصادر التي أخذت منها واعتمدتها فهي :
1ـ التراتيب 1/43
2ـ تذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي 1/31
3ـ المستدرك على الصحيحين لابي عبد الله  الحاكم 1/43
4ـ صحيح البخاري بشرح فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/328

----------

